# Fixated on the ceiling lights!



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee has been barking his fool head off at the ceiling light fixtures ... and the lights are not even turned on! I have tried giving him treats when he looks at them and does not bark. I have tried to find his threshold ... but it seems it is not working.

I have left the room with him thinking he would forget .... not so ... soon as I go back into the room ... he starts his growling and barking. 

I even got up and touched the light fixture and pretended the treats came out of the light!!! This is our bedroom ... we sleep in here at night.

Any suggestions? This just started this morning.............


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Um, I don't mean to alarm you, but is there something up there? Maybe above the fixture? Muggsy kept barking at "random" for 6 months last year. I kept telling him to be quiet, silly dog.

Yeah, turned out we had a whole colony of bats in our attic, walls, basement drop ceiling.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I also wonder if there is something there or around there that you are not seeing (or hearing or smelling).

Could the fixture be buzzing? You know that barely audible whine/hum that some electronics give off? 

What does he do if you turn the lights on?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Shell said:


> I also wonder if there is something there or around there that you are not seeing (or hearing or smelling).
> 
> Could the fixture be buzzing? You know that barely audible whine/hum that some electronics give off?
> 
> What does he do if you turn the lights on?


Thanks guys! .......

He still barks at them when they are turned on. In fact ... he is still barking at them? I will have my Dad check the attic when he comes home. It is only able to be entered through the attached garage and runs the entire 1500 square feet of the house. Maybe there is something up in there? If not ... I do not know what to make of it ... unless you believe in ghosts!? Leeo's urn is in our bedroom next to the bed and the fixture is above the bed! Lol!  

It is possible for something to be in the attic. Dad leaves the trap door open and the garage door up! Hey ... it's his house! Lol! 

Honestly ... I had to crate him for a bit in another room for some peace and quiet. :/

He will probably get the runs from all the treats! .........


EDIT: Do you suppose it could be him seeing his reflection? He has been doing that with the headlights on the truck for the last couple of days too .... now that I think about it. I think he is seeing his own self in the bumper and the headlights?

The light fixture is glass and round with a brass ring around it. Isn't that a bit far away to see though?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

it is now 7:22 pm and Eddee is still growling at this light fixture!










There are two of them in the room. I told Dad about the attic ... and he just laughed ... and never looked. He doesn't believe me I guess?

Here is hoping Eddee is just going through a fear stage or something. :/
Maybe he is ... he was going to bark at the ceiling fan in the living room too.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Try changing the light bulb, or tightening the one that is in there. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee made it through the night without any more barking at the light fixture ... after about 11pm. :/ He slept in bed with me ... and the light above us ... but he also went and slept under the bed too! Lol! 

Poor guy! He must just be going through a fear stage ..... he was checking out the headlight on the truck this morning again. He is not barking at the lights "yet" Lol!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

take down the fixture and let him check it out !! Face his fear .


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

odiesmom said:


> take down the fixture and let him check it out !! Face his fear .


You don't think I will traumatize him? I thought about this also.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> You don't think I will traumatize him? I thought about this also.


I don't think it would traumitize him just don't force him, set it on the floor or whereever and maybe if he can touch it and smell it etc he won't be afraid and then you also can see if there is a bug or something in it.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> Um, I don't mean to alarm you, but is there something up there? Maybe above the fixture? Muggsy kept barking at "random" for 6 months last year. I kept telling him to be quiet, silly dog.
> 
> Yeah, turned out we had a whole colony of bats in our attic, walls, basement drop ceiling.


Once my parents' Wirehaired Pointing Griffon kept barking incessantly at the fireplace/chimney for a period of weeks...it turned out there was a raccoon living in there. A big fat one. Yikes!

Abbylynn, might be worth checking out up there. But if not, taking the fixture out and putting it on the floor for Eddee to sniff around so he can get brave would not be a bad idea.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> Once my parents' Wirehaired Pointing Griffon kept barking incessantly at the fireplace/chimney for a period of weeks...it turned out there was a raccoon living in there. A big fat one. Yikes!
> 
> Abbylynn, might be worth checking out up there. But if not, taking the fixture out and putting it on the floor for Eddee to sniff around so he can get brave would not be a bad idea.



I will have Dad take it down for Eddee to smell .... probably tomorrow ... Dad is at a baseball game til late tonight.

Eddee is a smart little turkey! Dad was busy writing out bills and Eddee was bugging him ... so he told Eddee ... jokingly ... to "Why don't you go bark at the lights." The little mutt took off for the room and started barking! Lol!  He has heard me use the word "light" so many times while I have been working with him on it ... I think he knows what it is.

Let you know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Ingrid Nozahic (Oct 3, 2021)

Abbylynn said:


> Eddee has been barking his fool head off at the ceiling light fixtures ... and the lights are not even turned on! I have tried giving him treats when he looks at them and does not bark. I have tried to find his threshold ... but it seems it is not working.
> 
> I have left the room with him thinking he would forget .... not so ... soon as I go back into the room ... he starts his growling and barking.
> 
> ...


My Rottie has just started to the same - exactly the same. Most perplexing!! Last night he started and ran out of the bedroom - he didn’t want me to stay inside it. He took one of my T-shirts with him for some reason. I think he is hearing something we can’t.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is from 2012 and none of the participants are active anymore. Please feel free to start your own thread or participate in current discussions, but I'm closing this one to further replies.


----------

